# my girls butt pics



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Misty she would be on day 45 


This is Flicka - I am not sure when bred she could be as far along as 50 days or as low as 40


Sweet Pea - she is on day 52


Destiny - not sure if bred but would be on day 48


Aspen - she is on day 52 as well (she was being a bad girl and wouldnt' stay still)


Mia - not sure if she is due same day as Destiny or the 26th of may. I had to stand over her to get her to stand still - the little brat


Ok thats all


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look preggy to me Stacey, I'm far from being "expert" on pooches but after seeing my own girls behinds the las few months I 'd say you are definately gonna have alot of goat grandbabies come May!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know i am SUPER excited!!!!

Flicka and Mia will have me guessing but at least I have a second due date on Mia and she was very predictable last year I don't think I will have issues with knowing if she will kid early or late may, it should be pretty apparent.

Flicka on the other hand I have no set idea since last year I didnt know her due date either. 

She was the last one bred according to my records but the first one to show signs by way of the pooch test. THey usually don't start really showing until at least 40 days but she showed much earlier then that (according ot my aprox breeding date)

ok so I was rambling.................


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they are all bred also....but I am no expert either.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They all look bred to me!! I am so excited too Stacey . lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie, I sure looks like you are going to be one very busy girl. All those girls all due about the same time. 
I agree, they are all due.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup all due between May 1st and May 11th (maybe even not that late if flicka was bred earlier) and a possible late May kidding for Mia

I am thrilled that they all took their first time. 

Thanks for your vote - I wasn't as sure about Mia and Destiny


----------

